# Dove in Pictures



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't know if I have had the flu or what, but I have felt terrible for going on a week now. Today I just have a cough and a really bad headache. Going to try some pink Himalayan salt with lemon juice and water in a bit to see if that helps. Hope to get caught up on posts soon. For now, here are some pictures of little miss Dove from yesterday. She can always put a smile on my face regardless what may be going on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you feel unwell---esp. for a week! I know Dove will help you to feel better soon. She is precious.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awwww :wub: Dove all adorable as usual! Sorry you are feeling so bad Manda, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Manda I hope you get better soon. Dove just keeps getting cuter. Enjoy this time it goes quickly


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dove is just so darn cute:wub:. I hope you feel better soon Manda. A week is a long time to still not feel well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how precious! Get well soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel better soon, at least you can smile looking at that precious face. what a sweetheart!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Checking in to see how you are doing Manda?!?!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

I am at 90%! YES!! Just finished my work day and have family on their way in from out of town. Hope to get caught up on posts soon. Have a wonderful weekend, and thanks for checking up on me!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Manda, I hope you feel better soon.

Dove is absolutely adorable. And, our fluffs can be such a comfort when we are not feeling our best.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Dove is absolutely precious. Glad you are feeling better Manda.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> I am at 90%! YES!! Just finished my work day and have family on their way in from out of town. Hope to get caught up on posts soon. Have a wonderful weekend, and thanks for checking up on me!!


That is great to hear! Have fun with your family but also get some rest so you get back to 100% soon. We will be resting this weekend as much as possible so Aviannah hopefully is back to par on Monday!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Little Dove would make anyone feel better! She's precious, and I'm glad you're better!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone. This really is a wonderful community. We've had a nice time with family, and they will be leaving soon. I love the short visits lol. 

And because I can't help myself - I am just so in love with the baby – more pictures:


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

That harness is adorable I love it.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks! It's the one I ordered from Etsy!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awwww she looks adorable as usual! That harness is so cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad your feeling better, Manda. Dove is precious, always picture perfect ready!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you Denise & Joanne! 

I forgot about this thread (I guess I wasn't 100% when I posted), and started using another thread for her recent pictures. I will be using this one moving forward.

Link to more photos (original bath thread): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/259738-fridays-bath-days-me.html


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Adding more recent pics of little Dove.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

More great pics! What a cutie she is. Did she like the snow?


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you, Denise. Oh she did! We weren't out there very long because it was before her breakfast, but I think I will get some boots for her next time to see how long she will want to play in it.

I am going to be gone for a few days next week (business travel) and will miss her like crazy.  My hubby is going to work from home so she can still stay at home and hopefully not be impacted much by my absence.

I have to say I do worry about her grooming routine. I have tried to show my daughter and husband how to wipe her face and brush her out with leave-in conditioner, but I don't think they are taking to it very well. LOL


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Manda I worry about that too! :blink: I do the grooming and feeding. I made a cheat sheet on my computer at work on what and when to feed her so if anything happened unexpected and I had to be away from her for some reason he could at least keep her food routine. I would say grooming would probably go to a professional unless one of the (grown) kids would do it,  I think they would at least try.

I can't wait to see more pictures of Dove playing in the snow! :aktion033: Aviannah does not like shoes much, she does not take after me with that! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

